# Black Friday November 27



## nolotrippen (Oct 26, 2020)

Not too many days left until November 27th. What Black Friday sales are you looking forward to throwing all of your hard earned money at?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 26, 2020)

__





Too early to talk about BLACK FRIDAY hopes and dreams?


I mean, I was able to buy Halloween Oreos in mid-August, so..... Participating in the purchasing spree last year for the first time was super fun, so I've got a little list brewing for this year, deals pending of course: Fluffy Audio Spaghetti Western ProjectSam Swing!/Swing More! Performance...




vi-control.net


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 26, 2020)

I missed the Flying Hand Percussion sale a few months ago, so I'm hoping that one comes back for Black Friday.🤞


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 26, 2020)

i'll wait this hollyday season discounts (in december), which are often better than BF sales, as seen in history.
That is, unless some company does a super sale.. of 50% or more discount on a high priced something.

pssst, there is already a thread about this:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...lk-about-black-friday-hopes-and-dreams.98683/


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm hoping that LiquidSonics has a nice discount on their Seventh Heaven Reverb on BF.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Oct 26, 2020)

Unfortunately far too many! I've heard CineSamples holds their biggest sales during Black Friday, so I'm holding out until then to pick up CinePerc and CineHarps. I'm also in the market for one really nice reverb, so I'm hoping LiquidSonics does something with Cinematic Rooms or Seventh Heaven (though I still need to do the trials and figure out which one I'm in the market for).

I'm hoping 8Dio will have their Century Strings and Deep Sample Quartets out by then—I'm not anticipating them to go on sale, but I was planning on getting at least the latter as part of their Creative Care package alongside their brass. Otherwise, I'll be looking pretty carefully at Orchestral Tools and Spitfire...though I don't think I could afford OT with the special bows expansions even during BF. Cinematic Studio Solo Strings also has my eye, but it's missing some very important articulations (sul tasto, really). Can't beat those shorts, though.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 26, 2020)

Give us 50% off EzyBass, (did I spell that correctly)


----------



## Scalms (Oct 26, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I'm hoping that LiquidSonics has a nice discount on their Seventh Heaven Reverb on BF.


The last couple of years they’ve done 40% on BF


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 26, 2020)

PeterN said:


> Give us 50% off EzyBass, (did I spell that correctly)


All Toontrack's stuff starts with EZ....well except for Superior Drummer.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 26, 2020)

Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds & String Runs.

Spitfire something...maybe completing Olafur Arnold Collection.
TT EZ Bass.
Strezov Balkan Orchestra, Jade Ethnic Orchestra (to young to call).
Fluffy Audio Spaghetti Western.
Heavyocity Forzo Essentials.

And most of all OT Arks 1-4 (Kontakt Versions) although i fear, this won´t happen anymore.
OT Symphonic Spheres & Orchestral String Runs.

*just a BF Wishlist, I´m happy with half of it. *maybe not


----------



## Monkberry (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm hoping for Relab Sonsig Rev A to have a BF sale. It's currently 25% off until early November.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 30, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> I'm hoping for Relab Sonsig Rev A to have a BF sale. It's currently 25% off until early November.


Haven't seen it lower than $99.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 1, 2020)

looking at OT sales for their SINE releases, especially that JXL Brass library.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm hoping for the following BF sales:

VSL BBO: Andromeda (50% off last year)
VSL Synchron Percussion I (or parts of it)
OT: Berlin Strings (it's been 40% off before I think?)
OT: Met. Ark 2 when offered at an exceptionally good price.
Spitfire's "The ton" might be interesting. My spitfire wishlist is empty though...
Of course, I may always be tempted by a deal too good to pass on, like the current OT Symphonic Textures NI deal...

Furthermore I'm looking forward to:

8Dio to release the bass in the deep solo quartet series and 2.0 update of the Century Strings.
VSL Synchron Brass Pro (not expected anytime soon)
VSL BBO releases that may complement my Synchron collections orchestra (like a harp or piano)
EastWest HOOPUS (and maybe the orchestrator as well)
Spitfire Abbey Road One Selections
I know I have said this before, but after completing this list I will stop my buying spree. @ all the developers: Please stop adding new items to my list!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 1, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Haven't seen it lower than $99.


https://www.jrrshop.com/relab-development-sonsig-rev-a


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2020)

I've realized what I really need right now is a good set of Solo Strings. So right now I'm still doing research into a bunch of different ones and I guess we will see what comes by on BF.


----------



## chibear (Nov 1, 2020)

Hopefully I'm going to complete my Chris Hein orchestra, plus anything else I see on this thread that interests me.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 1, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> I'm hoping for Relab Sonsig Rev A to have a BF sale. It's currently 25% off until early November.



I just got it via Audiodeluxe.com for $62.98. When I opened the cart, it added a fall coupon code automatically bringing it to that price.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 1, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> I've realized what I really need right now is a good set of Solo Strings. So right now I'm still doing research into a bunch of different ones and I guess we will see what comes by on BF.



I’ll put a ‘plug in’ (ha - get it?) for Spitfire’s Solo Strings. I picked it up last BF amongst other things, but didnt actually start using it until a few weeks ago. It’s fairly easy to get a great sound of them!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> I’ll put a ‘plug in’ (ha - get it?) for Spitfire’s Solo Strings. I picked it up last BF amongst other things, but didnt actually start using it until a few weeks ago. It’s fairly easy to get a great sound of them!



Are those their 'Studio' Solo's? I don't want to buy into baked-in reverb if at all possible.

Edit: Did the research and it turns out the answer is 'no'.


----------



## morphic (Nov 1, 2020)

UVI sales, prob some Propellerhead/Reason shop goodies. Would be nice to have a decent u-he sale but they're never discounting much.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 1, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Are those their 'Studio' Solo's? I don't want to buy into baked-in reverb if at all possible.
> 
> Edit: Did the research and it turns out the answer is 'no'.



yeah, you figured it out - I also avoid baked in verb - these are nice and dry!


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 1, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> I just got it via Audiodeluxe.com for $62.98. When I opened the cart, it added a fall coupon code automatically bringing it to that price.


I ended up getting the Relab Reverb Suite subscription for $7.99 per month. I went looking for discount codes but couldn't find any. The suite gives you Sonsig Rev A, LX 480 Complete as well as LX480 RHall, VSR S24 and Kush/Relab Goldplate. Some great stuff there. Also bought Denise Perfect Plate XL. This should keep me busy for a little while. So far, I'm loving Sonsig Rev-A and Perfect Plate XL but they are all pretty fantastic.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> https://www.jrrshop.com/relab-development-sonsig-rev-a


Damn, I went and got the monthly subscription yseterday from Relab at $7.99 per month for one year. It gives 5 reverbs but I was only looking at Sonsig Rev-A. Have to say, they are all pretty great and they include the Kush Goldplate.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 1, 2020)

Sonsig is $50 at Sweetwater right now :(


----------



## jneebz (Nov 1, 2020)

November 27th is my birthday.
This could be a VERY expensive Black Friday.
Thoughts and prayers appreciated.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm especially interested in CineBrass Core, CSS, DM-307 and Omnisphere (fat chance  ).

Also curious to see EW Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition, but probably not gonna buy it.


----------



## fiction (Nov 1, 2020)

morphic said:


> UVI sales, prob some Propellerhead/Reason shop goodies. Would be nice to have a decent u-he sale but they're never discounting much.


Hoping for a u-he sale also


----------



## JonS (Nov 1, 2020)

I’ll probably get AR1 over Xmas. Would love to get SSO Pro upgrade if it exists. I will get Modus one day when it’s 50% off or more, this probably won’t happen till next year. I’d love to get Berlin Strings, Woodwinds, Brass and Percussion one day if they are 63% off 🤞Maybe this happens at some point. Will eventually get Synchron Brass, Woodwinds and other Synchron titles as they get released and go onsale along with Cinematic Studios Woodwinds ans Percussion. Everything will eventually exist, probably not this year, but sometime in the future. I’m patient.


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 1, 2020)

Did somebody say OT did 40% on Berlin Strings last year?

.. that would be tempting


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 1, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> I just got it via Audiodeluxe.com for $62.98. When I opened the cart, it added a fall coupon code automatically bringing it to that price.


I see it for $65.98 in mine there... odd...


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 1, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> I see it for $65.98 in mine there... odd...


It's what I paid this morning. But note that someone pointed out to me that Sonsig is for sale at Sweetwater for $50.00


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 1, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> It's what I paid this morning. But note that someone pointed out to me that Sonsig is for sale at Sweetwater for $50.00


Yes, I can confirm that since I just bought it from Sweetwater for $50... 

Their site says the sale price is effective now through November 30th... 

Here's a link if anyone's interested...









Relab Development Sonsig Rev-A Reverb Plug-in


Reverb Effects Plug-in - Mac/PC AAX Native, VST, AU




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 1, 2020)

Cinestrings....maybe, just maybe.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 1, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> Did somebody say OT did 40% on Berlin Strings last year?
> 
> .. that would be tempting


Two years ago I think. All main libraries were 40% off. I bought BWW, because I needed winds more than Strings. Haven't seen it on sale since.


----------



## hessproject (Nov 1, 2020)

I'd like to get kontakt Ark 2, but I'm now doubtful that will happen with the NI stuff going on.

Maybe some spitfire stuff, been eyeing some of the Albions


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 1, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Haven't seen it on sale since.


6 words I dont like put together this way


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 2, 2020)

I am hoping primarily for a good price on Sonic-lab's Cosmof Saturn, and I'd like to expand on the VSL SSE's. Perhaps Albion Tundra and the Slate&Ash stuff too


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 2, 2020)

u-he would be cool, the unfinished soundsets also - and spitfire (eric´s choir, london textures, tundra) and OT (Ark 2+4) maybe...


----------



## GtrString (Nov 2, 2020)

Im looking at some Spitfire stuff, as I have none from them.


----------



## tabulius (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm really hoping that Infinite Woodwinds and brass bundle will have a sale. But I might save my money for a PC upgrade rather than new software/samples. Besides Black Friday sales, the Vista string library is on my radar, and was the new East West orchestra library coming by the end of this year, or was it until the next year? Interested in hearing what that sounds like.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 2, 2020)

Scaler 2 (I know it's already cheap - but I'm still waiting for a 50% price cut before I get it)

Hoping for a good price for (will probably still won't get as my budget is already shot this year... but...):
Tonal Balance Bundle
Spitfire Symphony Orchestra
Komplete 13 update/upgrade
Damage (I don't have the original so hoping for a good price on this one)


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 2, 2020)

You know what guys? I'm not looking for anything this year. I have plenty of libraries already.
I just need to cross-grade a license at NI but nothing more.
Maybe I will just go for the Tuba "A la carte" from JXL.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 2, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> You know what guys? I'm not looking for anything this year. I have plenty of libraries already.


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 2, 2020)

I will update my post on November 28. Pretty confident about my will! (as I cannot afford anything hehehe)


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 2, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> I will update my post on November 28. Pretty confident about my will! (as I cannot afford anything hehehe)


Hehe  Well, a lot of folks, me included, can get a little carried away with all the hype surrounding Black Friday. The sane approach is to stay calm like you, and then separate "nice to have" from "need to have". It's easier said than done though!


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 2, 2020)

Looking for offers on :
- Aaron Venture, as I badly want those woodwinds
- LiquidSonics (7th Heaven or Cinematic Rooms)
- the usual suspects : Spitfire Audio, 8Dio, etc.
- for hardware : CalDigit TS3+, why not a new audio interface is there's a nice offer.

Of course, BF offers will totally shatter my plans and I'll end up getting something else.


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 2, 2020)

Probably gonna go for BBCSO Core and maybe see if Spitfire are going to do The Ton this year. 
I've also pre-ordered AR1 so I think that will be it! 

Until Christmas


----------



## Brasart (Nov 2, 2020)

Also looking at 7th Heaven this year, otherwise I don't really need anything, maybe Symphonic Motions that got out earlier this year, but Sptifire doesn't discount much their libraries in the year they come out IIRC


----------



## RSK (Nov 2, 2020)

Hollywoodwinds, Cinebrass Pro, and probably Spitfire Symphonic Strings.

But if Synchron Brass comes out that's a no-brainer, Black Friday notwithstanding.


----------



## evilantal (Nov 2, 2020)

Cinematic Rooms, CineBrass Core, Cinematic Strings 2, Orchestral Swarm


----------



## wst3 (Nov 2, 2020)

As I am going through the exercise of rebuilding my template from scratch (so much fun) the only library I can imagine buying is the Bernard Hermann Composer Toolkit, and it would have to be half off to get my attention.

I am probably a little weak in the woodwinds, but I have all the other families covered, and for winds I do want to see what Alex comes up with before adding anything else.


----------



## decredis (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm mostly wanting to fill more obscure holes... historic instruments, harps, maybe a prepared piano.

Struggling to settle on what I'll go for for each... I like the flutes in Era II, I like the harpsichords in Conservatoire, I like the lutes in Rinascimento...

the harps I have no idea which to go for, going to have to listen carefully to VSL's, Cine's and a few others...

the prepared piano if at all has to be the UVI IRCAM as that seems to be the only one that readily lets you prepare each string like a proper Cageian preparation.

Apart from that, I'm probably going to binge-buy a bunch of Neural DSP amp sims to massively upgrade my current situation with just Guitar Rig 5.


----------



## Sean (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm looking at maybe BBSCO core or Aaron Venture. As a hobbyist it's hard to justify paying a lot for some of these libraries when I won't make any money off of them.


----------



## daan1412 (Nov 2, 2020)

What kind of discount - if any - can we expect for full Kontakt? How was it in the recent years?


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 2, 2020)

Just popped Sonsig into the basket at SW, got distracted, came back to finish purchase and now at $74!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 2, 2020)

Meanwhile I'm so well equipped with sample libraries that I'm only really interested in HOOPUS. If this does not turn out to be what I am hoping for (not much is actually known yet), it will be limited to tools.
7th-heaven, possibly Divisimate, Fabfilter.


----------



## gedlig (Nov 3, 2020)

daan1412 said:


> What kind of discount - if any - can we expect for full Kontakt? How was it in the recent years?


I saw somewhere on the web that at least once it was -50% on bf, which would be very good as I'm also waiting for a good discount on it.


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 3, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Just popped Sonsig into the basket at SW, got distracted, came back to finish purchase and now at $74!


I ordered from Sweetwater for $50, got my order confirmation with this price on email, then got another email saying something didn't verify correctly. Still waiting for a response from them.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

I got Sonsig for $50 from Sweetwater yesterday.
I first got a mail saying there were problems with my order.
Then I remembered I have a geographic block on my Mastercard for North America.
Went in and removed the block, mailed Sweetwater, and order was then executed without problems.

Edit:
Sweetwater’s price for Sonsig is $74 now, I just checked.
I think those who ordered when it was $50 will get it for $50.
I did anyway, so others probably will too.


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> I got Sonsig for $50 from Sweetwater yesterday.
> I first got a mail saying there were problems with my order.
> Then I remembered I have a geographic block on my Mastercard for North America.
> Went in and removed the block, mailed Sweetwater, and order was then executed without problems.
> ...



So did you get an order confirmation as I have before you got the email saying there was a problem. I'm just hoping they honour the agreement of my order


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 3, 2020)

P3TAAL said:


> So did you get an order confirmation as I have before you got the email saying there was a problem. I'm just hoping they honour the agreement of my order


Yes, just double-checked, I got an order confirmation first where it said $50 order total.


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Yes, just double-checked, I got an order confirmation first where it said $50 order total.



OK. well fingers crossed..


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 3, 2020)

Looks like I just missed out. Audiodeluxe seem to be the next best deal at the moment so will get it from them instead.


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 3, 2020)

P3TAAL said:


> OK. well fingers crossed..


Hope that they honour the transaction for you, would be harsh if they don't.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 3, 2020)

Does Strezow Sampling goes on sale on BF?
I hope they do... and I the money manager inside me hopes they don't...




(Jade... Rhodope 2..... in case you wonder (to probably don't but I say it anyway))


----------



## daan1412 (Nov 3, 2020)

gedlig said:


> I saw somewhere on the web that at least once it was -50% on bf, which would be very good as I'm also waiting for a good discount on it.


That would be great. Having to buy full Kontakt just to be able to play libraries is pretty annoying... At least to me. Feels more like paying a fee as opposed to buying a product. It would be cool if they came up with something like a cheaper "Kontakt Player Premium", which allows you to use every library, but doesn't have all the features of the full thing.


----------



## Saya (Nov 3, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Does Strezow Sampling goes on sale on BF?
> I hope they do... and I the money manager inside me hopes they don't...
> 
> 
> ...




They do. But if I am right their BF is not for all products. Have to wait until the actual deals out to see if your dreams come true


----------



## jneebz (Nov 3, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> I will update my post on November 28. Pretty confident about my will! (as I cannot afford anything hehehe)


You can do it! Explore some of your already-owned libraries...this works for my GAS. And reminds me how terrible I am at getting the most out of what I already own.


----------



## muadgil (Nov 3, 2020)

It will be SCS for me. Since my entry into the VI world, I want to have them and try to master their potential. In my head that's exactly how strings should sound. Precise, light and agile.
I have always renounced because of the price, but they are haunting me... 
This must end 

And probably Bioscape, and UVI sound design stuff for my job.


----------



## P3TAAL (Nov 3, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Hope that they honour the transaction for you, would be harsh if they don't.


Thumbs up to Sweetwater they sorted it all out so I got it for $50


----------



## RSK (Nov 3, 2020)

RSK said:


> Hollywoodwinds, Cinebrass Pro, and probably Spitfire Symphonic Strings.
> 
> But if Synchron Brass comes out that's a no-brainer, Black Friday notwithstanding.


Well, that didn't take long. No sooner did I say it than Cinesamples marked everything down 50%.

I got Hollywoodwinds, Cinebrass pro, and Sonore. Time to re-work the template...again.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I'm going all in on the solo instruments this BF. I've freed up some cash and have been deeply researching all kinds of instruments. Not to mention there's a new release right around the corner that I'm really looking forward to.

Either way, I hope Embertone has a nice sale this year <3.


----------



## suburst (Nov 9, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Haven't seen it lower than $99.


I grabbed it for $75! yeahyY!!!


----------



## suburst (Nov 9, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> I got Sonsig for $50 from Sweetwater yesterday.
> I first got a mail saying there were problems with my order.
> Then I remembered I have a geographic block on my Mastercard for North America.
> Went in and removed the block, mailed Sweetwater, and order was then executed without problems.
> ...


WHAT [email protected]$ oh my why I didn't see this earlier. :(


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 9, 2020)

Cinestrings Solo, Cineharps, Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Bundle, Lacrimosa , Studio One Upgrade, Sonimus Burnley 73 and Satson Channel Strip or Infinistrip and Black Hole Reverb. Hey , look at that . Most of it is on sale already


----------



## Moruzgva (Nov 10, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Cinestrings Solo, Cineharps, Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Bundle, Lacrimosa , Studio One Upgrade, Sonimus Burnley 73 and Satson Channel Strip or Infinistrip and Black Hole Reverb. Hey , look at that . Most of it is on sale already


S1 update from which site,Time+?


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 10, 2020)

I plan to stop buying new software for a while so trying to withstand the sales. The only one that intrigues me right now and for the foreseeable future is "The Ton" BF deal from Spitfire. But I might even skip that one as well if it would contain the products that I don't see me actively using in the long run, despite the fantastic value of the deal itself.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 10, 2020)

Instead of wasting more precious time on hunting down deals and/or comparing specs I'll rather focus on creating something with all the stuff I already bought this year. High time to get some of that money back.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 10, 2020)

There’s the Apple event later today. Supposedly they are launching the new Apple silicon MacBook Pro’s today.

I sense a great disturbance in the force, as if billions of wallets cried out in pain and were suddenly silenced.....


----------



## rollasoc (Nov 10, 2020)

I really don't want to buy anything this year, so it will need to be something special to make me part with my cash..... I need to use the stuff I bought last year first.....


----------



## Crowe (Nov 10, 2020)

Well. I've acquired Alder Violin, Alder Cello and Bass Untamed and BF hasn't even properly started yet.

I am not disappointed.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 10, 2020)

not sure yet.. the current cinesamples offer is nice for certain products.. same for performance samples, sample modeling (brass) and EastWest, 8Dio and more...

but maybe, i'll go with BF/december sales: seventh heaven, maybe some VSL, maybe some Spitfire, Maybe some Embertone, Maybe some Steinberg (dorico), maybe (if they do it) Orchestral tool berlins...

And if Cinematic studio Woodwinds is released, well... that too.. 

i don't know.. still in doubt... since i can only spend my money once...

now, where is that money tree?


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 10, 2020)

Moruzgva said:


> S1 update from which site,Time+?


Any of them should have it. Presonus usually does 50% on Black Friday for Studio One and Notion.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 10, 2020)

P3TAAL said:


> Thumbs up to Sweetwater they sorted it all out so I got it for $50


Me too... my SW SE contacted me the next day and I got it for $50. 

SW is a top notch orginization.


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 11, 2020)

8DIO 55% off all products, or, 65% if you are a V8P member.


----------



## jules (Nov 11, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> There’s the Apple event later today. Supposedly they are launching the new Apple silicon MacBook Pro’s today.
> 
> I sense a great disturbance in the force, as if billions of wallets cried out in pain and were suddenly silenced.....


Lol. You all mac guys have all my sympathy...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 11, 2020)

jules said:


> Lol. You all mac guys have all my sympathy...



I'm running a PC laptop since 2018 at the moment. I wasn't paying 3.5k for a laptop with thermal issues and a dodgy keyboard. I do miss the Mac OS, so will jump back when they get a decent Macbook Pro... 16Gb Ram limited isnt going to work for me.....

At least with Cubase I get the option......


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 11, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> At least with Cubase I get the option......



yeah, remember the golden days where I happily worked with Emagic Logic Audio on PC before they joined the dark side.. a long time ago in a galaxy far far away


----------



## mdjohnson (Nov 11, 2020)

Does anyone know if the Audio Modeling sale usually includes any discount on upgrades? I'm thinking of completing the All In bundle.


----------



## Pappaus (Nov 11, 2020)

daan1412 said:


> What kind of discount - if any - can we expect for full Kontakt? How was it in the recent years?


There is a loophole or cross grade for people who own registered Kontakt libraries. Usually it can be worked with the 50% NI sales. I got it by signing up with Embertone (free) and got ARCANE for free. That was my registered library. Then I got the cross grade deal. There are much better descriptions than mine on the internet of how this works. Just search. Kontakt crossgrade deal. Hope this helps somewhat - Sorry for the lack of detail


----------



## daan1412 (Nov 11, 2020)

Pappaus said:


> There is a loophole or cross grade for people who own registered Kontakt libraries. Usually it can be worked with the 50% NI sales. I got it by signing up with Embertone (free) and got ARCANE for free. That was my registered library. Then I got the cross grade deal. There are much better descriptions than mine on the internet of how this works. Just search. Kontakt crossgrade deal. Hope this helps somewhat - Sorry for the lack of detail


Thank you, I'll look into this!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2020)

Hope to see *Audio Modeling* Instruments nicely discounted for BF.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 13, 2020)

Just in case ...

Sonivox Big Bang Cinematic Percussion at jrrshop for $4.99





JRRshop.com | SONiVOX Big Bang Cinematic Percussion 2.5 Plugin


SONiVOX Big Bang Cinematic Percussion 2.5 Plugin




www.jrrshop.com





I've bought it for more than that a couple years ago and still use it on a regular basis.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 13, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> Just in case ...
> 
> Sonivox Big Bang Cinematic Percussion at jrrshop for $4.99
> 
> ...



Good price. It sounds interesting. I wonder why haven't I heard about it before.
I bought for a similar price Catalyst Cinematic Percussion and I was kind of disapointed.
That's why I'm kind of worried about buying libraries I haven't heard about before.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2020)

Well, I've blown 70% of my budget on Solo Strings already, and Black Friday hasn't even properly started yet.

Very good deals and very happy about it though.

I guess I'll just wait and see what The Ton holds this year. Maybe check out Audioplugin.deals or VSTbuzz's offerings.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 14, 2020)

Hoping that The Voice of Elves goes on sale. Been needing those specific vocal fx for a project i'm working on.


----------



## suburst (Nov 16, 2020)

I agree and I will stop buying stuff that I don't need, just because there is hype and they might be a bit better than what I have. Now I only bought my 17th in order reverb Sonsig hahaha


----------



## Beans (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm looking for some lyrical, solo woodwinds (mostly focused on clarinet, flute, oboe). I'm struggling with deciding between Fluffy Audio's bundle and Berlin Soloists I. So, I'll let a sale decide.

Or, I can roll the dice and check out Cinematic Studio Woodwinds when it comes out...


----------



## mscp (Nov 16, 2020)

HZ Strings.


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 16, 2020)

Beans said:


> I'm struggling with deciding between Fluffy Audio's bundle and Berlin Soloists I. So, I'll let a sale decide.


no - let us decide  .. I got both - definitly go for the Berlin Soloists - they sound a lot nicer, have better vibrato and just feel more natural


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 16, 2020)

daan1412 said:


> Thank you, I'll look into this!


Register at Sennheiser’s homepage, then get this free drum library:






Pro Audio Microphones & Wireless Systems, IEM's, DJ Headphones, Studio Headphones


Microphones, Wireless Microphones System, Vocals, Instruments, Studio, Recording, IEM's, DJ Headphones, Studio Headphones - Top-quality products and tailor made solutions for every aspect of recording, transmission, mixing, and reproduction of sound - sennheiser.com



en-us.sennheiser.com





Having this library qualifies you to get Kontakt for the crossgrade price.
It’s how I got Kontakt myself - works fine


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 16, 2020)

Beans said:


> I'm looking for some lyrical, solo woodwinds (mostly focused on clarinet, flute, oboe). I'm struggling with deciding between Fluffy Audio's bundle and Berlin Soloists I. So, I'll let a sale decide.
> 
> Or, I can roll the dice and check out Cinematic Studio Woodwinds when it comes out...



Perhaps Infinite Woodwinds? I'm contemplating those and Infinite Brass.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2020)

Well, I may end up being out for Black Friday this year, lol. So many devs already running deals and I'm about spent.

Picked up Audiobro Genesis today after glowing reviews from those here in the community. And I'm looking at getting at least one more item somewhere, probably in the $300 range. I just don't know for sure what yet, lol. I have a few items on my possible list.

Bought a standing desk for my wife (for Christmas- good ones aren't cheap!) and a bunch of other desk stuff (desk chair, new monitor and stand, etc.), plus a 32 inch QHD 165hz monitor, some new speakers, a new Launchkey 37 MK3 (this thing is great!), Cubase 11 Pro upgrade, Dorico 3.5 upgrade finally, Presonus ioSTATION 24c, a couple of new SSD drives, and several other things I can't remember, lol.

Now, what to spend the other $300 on.........ha! Open to suggestions. My head says stop but my GAS says KEEP GOING! Ugh!

Brent


----------



## Beans (Nov 16, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Perhaps Infinite Woodwinds? I'm contemplating those and Infinite Brass.



I have both. They've been good to me when in a dense mix, but I still don't get along with the woodwind tones when fairly exposed.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 16, 2020)

Beans said:


> I have both. They've been good to me when in a dense mix, but I still don't get along with the woodwind tones when fairly exposed.



Ah, that is my hesitation too. I've been contemplating VSL Synchronized Woodwinds as well. I love the Synchron player.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 16, 2020)

Beans said:


> I have both. They've been good to me when in a dense mix, but I still don't get along with the woodwind tones when fairly exposed.



Have a look at the Symphobia's.
S2 has a legato flute which is still outstanding. 
Lumina has Clarinet & Oboe.

I heard a lot of good things about OT Ww's too.
8 Dio's Claire can do the job, as can Cinewinds. 

It depends on the job.
Symphobia & Cinewinds can be too exposed for strict classical Orchestra. 
As they can shine in a more lyrical, fantasy context.


----------



## Beans (Nov 16, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Have a look at the Symphobia's.
> S2 has a legato flute which is still outstanding.
> Lumina has Clarinet & Oboe.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! For better or worse, I think I'm familiar with every possible option across a good few plug-ins. It's a tough dang decision! I may just grab Spitfire Symphony Woodwinds, which I don't have personally but the old work studio did.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

I wonder if *Sample Modeling *will have a BF Sale ? Do they usually do ? 

If they do, I would love to buy their Brass Bundle. It's already discounted from 399 to 299 Euros, if they drop the price of this bundle further for BF it would be an instant buy for me.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder if *Sample Modeling *will have a BF Sale ? Do they usually do ?
> 
> If they do, I would love to buy their Brass Bundle. It's already discounted from 399 to 299 Euros, if they drop the price of this bundle further for BF it would be an instant buy for me.


I think the current sale is still the COVID sale? From what I understood, they don't do sales normally.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I think the current sale is still the COVID sale? From what I understood, they don't do sales normally.



Yes, they have a COVID sale now, but I was wondering if they will have a BF sale, that will offer the bundle at a lower price than the current sale price. 

So.. You think they won't have a BF Sale based on previous years ?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, they have a COVID sale now, but I was wondering if they will have a BF sale, that will offer the bundle at a lower price than the current sale price.
> 
> So.. You think they won't have a BF Sale based on previous years ?


When I bought at the beginning of the COVID sale, I was told by others they don't normally have sales and it was a good price. I didn't find any sales that looked better, but I may not have looked far back enough.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> When I bought at the beginning of the COVID sale, I was told by others they don't normally have sales and it was a good price. I didn't find any sales that looked better, but I may not have looked far back enough.



I guess we will know soon. Since BF is not too far away.


----------



## daan1412 (Nov 17, 2020)

Ugh, BF can't come soon enough... My shopping list starts to change in surprising ways and I'm not sure whether I'm figuring the right stuff out last minute or perhaps now I'm overthinking.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, they have a COVID sale now, but I was wondering if they will have a BF sale, that will offer the bundle at a lower price than the current sale price


I don't see any mention of a Covid sale on their website. Did I miss something?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 18, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I don't see any mention of a Covid sale on their website. Did I miss something?


When you click to buy it explains they don't normally have sales but due to the pandemic, they are having a sale. I think it started last March/April when quarantines started and they never turned it off.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2020)

No BF sale announcement from LiquidSonics so far. 

I would love to buy their Seventh Heaven Reverb at a more attractive price. 

Do they normally have a BF Sale ?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 21, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> No BF sale announcement from LiquidSonics so far.
> 
> I would love to buy their Seventh Heaven Reverb at a more attractive price.
> 
> Do they normally have a BF Sale ?


Christmas coming in December... Jesus won't let you down...


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> No BF sale announcement from LiquidSonics so far.
> 
> I would love to buy their Seventh Heaven Reverb at a more attractive price.
> 
> Do they normally have a BF Sale ?


There will be one according to some resellers. They can't talk about it until it is announced. It will likely be announced closer to BF.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> There will be one according to some resellers. They can't talk about it until it is announced. It will likely be announced closer to BF.



That means any day now.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 22, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> No BF sale announcement from LiquidSonics so far.
> 
> I would love to buy their Seventh Heaven Reverb at a more attractive price.
> 
> Do they normally have a BF Sale ?



The Pro version? Because the regular has very fair pricing.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> The Pro version? Because the regular has very fair pricing.



Yes, the Pro version.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 22, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> There will be one according to some resellers. They can't talk about it until it is announced. It will likely be announced closer to BF.


I didn't know LiquidSonics had any resellers.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 22, 2020)

ScrltPumpernickel said:


> I didn't know LiquidSonics had any resellers.


You can get it at JRRShop. I think the Group discount code works on it also.


----------

